# Ruby at the pool



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Ruby loves swimming and last weekend I took her to therapaws, a swimming pool for dogs. It is used for hydrotherapy treatment and just for fun! Ruby had a great time and by the end had stopped using the ramp and was just diving in!

Its a great exercise and good fun!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!! THey have pools for DOGS!!!!!! THAT IS SO COOL!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww i would love to take my lot to one of them


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't know you could use them just for fun, what a great idea. Looks like she had a great time. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

The one where I take her tend to use it for medical purposes in the morning and fun sessions in the afternoon. It was quiet last week but in the fun session there are normally quite a few boisterous swimmers! 

I would recommend it, better than a muddy pond! less cleaning afterwards!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

seriously the UK has got to be the most dog friendly place on earth! you can take you dog to special pools, and you can take your dog to a pup, you have all of these crazy awesome dog shows and sports for dogs........


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> seriously the UK has got to be the most dog friendly place on earth! you can take you dog to special pools, and you can take your dog to a pup, you have all of these crazy awesome dog shows and sports for dogs........


Its no good, you are just going to have to move here! Lol


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Can I ask whereabouts the Therapaws pool is??


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd want to go in and play too! I used to love swimming in the sea with my dog when I was a little girl


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

That looks brilliant, where is it?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Awesome! How much does it cost to go??


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Therapaws is on the south coast, not far from Chichester. It cost £10 for 45 mins, which was worth it for how much fun she had!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Rubydoo said:


> Therapaws is on the south coast, not far from Chichester. It cost £10 for 45 mins, which was worth it for how much fun she had!


wow! I was expecting more. Well worth an investigation


----------

